# Los premios



## vic_us

Here are some reflections on _Los premios _by Julio Cortázar. Sorry they are in Spanish. 

*Los premios y Persio*

¿Cuál es la función del personaje de Persio en el libro _Los premios_ de Julio Cortázar? Lo que despertó mi interés en Persio fue el siguiente comentario de Cortázar en sus notas finales: “Los soliloquios de Persio han perturbado a algunos amigos a quienes les gusta divertirse en línea recta. A su escándalo sólo puedo contestar que me fueron impuestos (los soliloquios) a lo largo del libro y en el orden que aparecen, como una suerte de supervisión de lo que se iba urdiendo o desatando a bordo” (427). 

 En primer lugar quisiera recoger alguna información acerca de Persio distribuida a lo largo del libro. La primera referencia a Persio describe la esencia de este personaje: “Persio no tardaría en aparecer, a última hora se había acordado de algo que le faltaba cerrar en su misteriosa pieza de Chacarita donde juntaba libros de ocultismo y probables manuscritos que no serían publicados” (25). Claudia lo presenta como un familiar lejano: “… era una suerte que las autoridades hubieran permitido a Claudia … que presentara a Persio como un pariente lejano y lo embarcara casi de contrabando” (25). En ese mismo contexto, descubrimos su profesión y otras vocaciones: “… inacabable corrector de pruebas en Kraft, pensionista de vagos establecimientos del oeste de la ciudad, andador noctámbulo del puerto y las calles de Flores” (25). Desde el comienzo, el libro presenta un importante triángulo compuesto por Persio, Claudia y Jorge, el hijo de Claudia. La especial relación de Persio y el niño se dibuja con claridad y se mantendrá hasta el final del libro.- Será feo, entonces –dijo melancólicamente Jorge-. A los lindos se los conoce de lejos, ¡Persio, Persio! Mamá ahí está Persio …
- ¡Persio, aquí! ¿Qué me trajiste, Persio?
- Noticias del astro –dijo Persio, y Jorge lo miró feliz, y espero (26).​Desde el vamos, Persio introduce nombres esotéricos: “octopato”,“hormigombres”. Muchas de sus palabras y de sus ideas son difíciles de entender no sólo por el lector sino también por otros personajes del libro.- El frente de ataque. A una cosa, a un hecho, hay que atacarlo de muchas maneras. La gente elige casi siempre una sola manera y sólo consigue resultados a medias. Yo preparo siempre mi frente y después sincretizo los resultados.
- Comprendo –dijo Claudia con un tono que la desmentía (29).​Las siguientes palabras de Persio pronunciadas en el _London_ al comienzo del cuento sugieren el rol que Cortázar imprimirá a este personaje: “- Aquí, por ejemplo, los elementos significativos pululan. Cada mesa, cada corbata. Veo como un proyecto de orden en este terrible desorden. Me pregunto qué va a resultar” (29). Persio observa, interpreta y especula. En los soliloquios, Persio se repliega sobre sí mismo al punto de casi salirse del cuento. Mira lo que pasa desde arriba y desde una gran distancia. En la cita de arriba, Persio es parte de la acción, se comunica con otros personajes y ya no sólo consigo mismo, provee algunas interpretaciones de lo que ocurre y se pregunta acerca del futuro. Volviendo a la cita de Cortázar de la nota final, eso define el rol de supervisor. Debo reconocer que tengo problemas con la palabra que Cortázar utilizó para describir la tarea de Persio, especialmente en los soliloquios. A mi entender, el supervisor tiene cierto poder que le otorga su jerarquía, tiene poder de voz y voto. Al supervisor se le obedece. Sin embargo, Persio, a lo largo del libro, actúa como un observador, un comentarista, un intérprete de lo que transpira en el barco, en los personajes y entre los personajes. Escoge mantenerse a un costado, procurando no interferir en los acontecimientos. 

 Lo que más me atrajo de Persio fue la sofisticación de sus pensamientos y sentimientos, manifestada especialmente en sus soliloquios. Las especulaciones artísticas, sociológicas, filosóficas, psicológicas, teológicas, y morales de Persio tienen la fuerza de un imán gigantesco. El libro posee nueve soliloquios que varían en longitud pero que son consitentemente densos y difícil de digerir y asimilar. Entiendo a los lectores que se quejaron a Cortázar. A veces percibo a los soliloquios como paredes que Cortázar mismo construyó y que uno debe escalar con mucho esfuerzo. Lo peor es que no hay atajos. Como dije antes, Persio mira lo que pasa desde una prudente distancia tanto emocional como espacial y comenta lo que ocurre. Sus soliloquios se caracterizan por frases largas con ideas hilvanadas con aparente liviandad. Cortázar usa el concepto de supervisión para definir la misión de los mismos. 

 Hay varios temas que Persio aborda dentro y fuera de sus soliloquios. La tensión individuo-grupo es uno de los más importantes porque define la misión que Cortázar le encomienda a Persio. Aparece en el primer soliloquio.… la incalculable lejanía de los destinos que de pronto se vuelven gavilla en una cita, la mezcla casi pavorosa de seres solos que se encuentran de pronto viniendo desde taxis y estaciones y amantes y bufetes, que son ya un solo cuerpo que aún no se reconoce, no sabe que es el extraño pretexto de una confusa saga que quizá en vano se cuente o no se cuente (42).​Luego Persio, ya fuera del soliloquio, regresa a esta temática.Es bien sabido que un grupo es más y a la vez menos que la suma de sus componentes. Lo que me gustaría averiguar, si pudiera colocarme dentro y fuera de este grupo –y creo que se puede- es si el ciempiés humano responde a algo más que al azar en su constitución y su disolución; si es una figura, en un sentido mágico, y si esa figura es capaz de moverse bajo ciertas circunstancias en planos más esenciales que los de sus miembros aislados (43). ​Hay dos cosas dignas de subrayar en esta cita. En primer lugar, Cortázar define la tarea de Persio en el cuento. La expresión “si pudiera colocarme dentro y fuera del grupo” denota lo que yo llamo su rol de observador-participante. En segundo lugar, Cortázar define la misión de Persio: observar lo que ocurre a nivel grupal. Su nivel de análisis va más allá de lo individual. Persio utiliza la imagen del ciempiés para denotar ese nivel más alto de abstracción. 

   También utiliza una imagen importada de la astronomía para referirse a ese nivel de análisis de la realidad humana.-Cuando miramos una constelación –dijo Persio- tenemos algo así como uan seguridad de que el acorde, el ritmo que une sus estrellas, y que ponemos nosotros, claro, pero que ponemos porque también allí pasa algo que determina ese acorde, es más hondo, más sustancial que la presencia aislada de las estrellas (43). ​Persio claramente toma partido y supone que la experiencia grupal es más rica que la individual. Su cometido será comprobar esa hipótesis: “¿No ha notado que las estrellas sueltas, las pobres que no alcanzan a integrarse en una constelación, parecen insignificantes al lado de esa escritura indescifrable?” (43). 

               Un ciempiés, una constelación, y, por último, un calidoscopio.No somos la gran rosa de la catedral gótica sin la instantánea y efímera petrificación de la rosa del calidoscopio. Pero antes de ceder y deshojarse ante una nueva rotación caprichosa, ¿qué juegos se jugarán entre nosotros, cómo se combinarán los colores fríos y los cálidos, los lunáticos y los mercuriales, los humores y los temperamentos? (44). ​Estos comentarios iniciales de Persio crean el marco de referencia de la novela. Cortázar se propone una meta y le pide a Persio que la ejecute. 

 A medida que transcurre el libro, las apariciones de Persio disminuyen. Si no me equivoco, su nombre es mencionado una o dos veces durante el tercer día y quizá una sola vez en el epílogo. De los nueve soliloquios, ocho aparecen en los dos primeros días y uno solo al final del tercer día. El epílogo no contiene soliloquios. ¿Cómo se puede explicar eso? Una vez que la acción pasa al primer plano, la función del supervisor pasa a un segundo plano. Los hechos son tan dramáticos, especialmente la violación de Felipe, el asesinato de Medrano y el fractura del grupo en dos, que Cortázar puede prescindir de los servicios de Persio. Es interesante notar las preocupaciones de este personaje hacia el final del tercer día. La siguiente cita muestra cómo Persio, luego de cumplir exitosamente su tarea, vuelve a preocuparse por si mismo. Recobra, por así decirlo, su autonomía.Persio tomaba una segunda taza de café y pensaba en el regreso. Las calles de Chacarita desfilaban por su memoria. Tendría que preguntarle a Claudia si era legal seguir faltando al empleo aunque estuviera de vuelta en Buenos Aires. Detalles jurídicos delicados –pensó Persio-. Si el gerente me ve en la calle y yo he dicho que iba a hacer un viaje por mar…” (401). ​En conclusión, el papel de Persio es el de observador-participante. Aparece en la periferia de la trama, manteniendo una prudente distancia de los demás personajes. Lo que hace Persio es reflexionar acerca de lo que ve o intuye. Cortázar lo deja hablar y comunicar una visión e interpretación de las historias de los pasajeros del barco y, principalmente, de cómo sus historias se entretejen. Quizá sea imposible probar que Cortázar se sube al barco, cuyo nombre es _Malcolm,_ metiéndose en los zapatos de Persio. Lo que sí se puede afirmar con seguridad es que Cortázar crea a Persio como alguien que le ayuda desde adentro de la novela a entender lo que está ocurriendo o lo que puede ocurrir. Persio es su embajador y sus soliloquios son el principal medio de comunicación.


----------



## beatrizg

Gracias al inciador del thread por este texto. Todo lo dicho por Cortazar o sobre Cortazar es profundamente apreciado.  

Ademas, creo que es un escritor intraducible. 

(No me extiendo mas. Soy torpe y no se como evitar la censura.)


----------



## vic_us

I'm aware that my post is rather long and not exactly very appealing. However, I would suggest that people simply read the paragraphs that are indented. If you have never read Cortázar or if you haven't read his works lately, I hope it will prompt you to go to the library and check out one of his books. His style is mesmerizing! When you read Cortázar something very special happens: he takes over the driver seat! Ah, you better buckle up for the ride of your life!

Beatriz, as usual, is right: he is untranslatable.


----------



## cuchuflete

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Ademas, creo que es un escritor intraducible.
> 
> (No me extiendo mas. Soy torpe y no se como evitar la censura.)



Hola Beatriz,

Tenemos dos puntos de desacuerdo--  
1. Hay muy buenas traducciones de la obra de Don Julio al inglés, se destaca Rayuela/Hopscotch traducido por Gregory Rabassa y varios libros de cuentos con traductores como Suzanne Jill Levine y Paul Blackburn.

2.  No hay censura aquí.

You and the rest of the foreros are welcome to express yourselves as you see fit so long as your words are about language or, in the case of this forum only, culture.

Not every statement any human being can make is about language and culture.  Last night I closed a very stupid thread from a girl/woman who did nothing more than express her desire to meet a famous football player.
If she wants to write and post those desires on the internet, I don't think she should be prevented from doing so.  That, however, does not make the statements useful or appropriate *to this forum in particular*.

Vic_us and I had a lengthy exchange on this topic in another thread in which you participated yesterday.  I believe that he and I found common ground.

If you have things to say that make you concerned about possible actions by some member of the 'ministerio de deformación y cinismo', why not put them in a private message or e-mail?  Or...better yet....post them in public and watch what happens!

With liberty comes responsibility.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## vic_us

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Beatriz,
> 
> Tenemos dos puntos de desacuerdo--
> 1. Hay muy buenas traducciones de la obra de Don Julio al inglés, se destaca Rayuela/Hopscotch traducido por Gregory Rabassa y varios libros de cuentos con traductores como Suzanne Jill Levine y Paul Blackburn.



On this one, you and I will have to agree to disagree. Without looking up the current translations, how on earth can anyone with a sane mind attempt to translate the following?
… la incalculable lejanía de los destinos que de pronto se vuelven gavilla en una cita, la mezcla casi pavorosa de seres solos que se encuentran de pronto viniendo desde taxis y estaciones y amantes y bufetes, que son ya un solo cuerpo que aún no se reconoce, no sabe que es el extraño pretexto de una confusa saga que quizá en vano se cuente o no se cuente (42).​ Even if you are able to come up with a relatively adequate translation, you still have to figure out what Cortázar wanted to say. What's my point? Some of us are still trying to translate Cortázar into Spanish!


----------



## cuchuflete

vic_us said:
			
		

> On this one, you and I will have to agree to disagree. Without looking up the current translations, how on earth can anyone with a sane mind attempt to translate the following?
> … la incalculable lejanía de los destinos que de pronto se vuelven gavilla en una cita, la mezcla casi pavorosa de seres solos que se encuentran de pronto viniendo desde taxis y estaciones y amantes y bufetes, que son ya un solo cuerpo que aún no se reconoce, no sabe que es el extraño pretexto de una confusa saga que quizá en vano se cuente o no se cuente (42).​ Even if you are able to come up with a relatively adequate translation, you still have to figure out what Cortázar wanted to say. What's my point? Some of us are still trying to translate Cortázar into Spanish!



Vic...I would not attempt to translate it, but Rabassa probably could!  He is an artist as well as a superb technician.  Part of the art is to maintain the sense of 'untranslatableness' from the original.

How can anyone in their right mind translate Faulkner to Spanish, when he is often incomprehensible in English?



> Even if you are able to come up with a relatively adequate translation, you still have to figure out what Cortázar wanted to say.


  Yes!! Exactly the point.  The translator's job is not to figure it out, but to give the same raw material to a different audience.  It's up to the reader to decipher and interpret and attempt to comprehend.

Cortázar thrives on ambiguity in language, and when standard language is not ambiguous enough, he invents his own.  That's part of his stylistic beauty.

Is his writing difficult to translate?  Yes, very difficult.  Is he difficult to understand in the original as well as the translation at times? Yes, in a way distinct from Borges, but not more difficult.  With Borges you may have trouble knowing who is speaking, and what the words mean.  With Cortázar you never really know which side of the Möbius strip of reality and dreams you are on...but these are not translation problems.  They are challenges to the reader of the text.  As an example...just revisit [I hope I remember the name correctly....]La noche boca arriba.  

Cuchu


----------



## vic_us

Ok, let me process what you said and I'll get back to you. Question: Are you talking about William Faulkner? I read _The Bear_ a couple of years ago and some images of that book are still haunting me. 

Going back to the task of translating and interpreting, I think we are performing those tasks every single day in our interactions with other people and ourselves. Even countries do it! For instance, we talk about "reading people right or wrong," etc. Moreover, I think we fail miserably at these daily tasks (although some of us are in denial and we believe we are doing a great job) and that's why we get into so much trouble (divorce, wars, etc.) 

I have second thoughts about this whole translation thing. Maybe compared with what I just said, translating Cortázar is a piece of cake! (I don't know what type of smiley to put here so it's up to you to choose one)


----------



## cuchuflete

vic_us said:
			
		

> Ok, let me process what you said and I'll get back to you. Question: Are you talking about William Faulkner? I read _The Bear_ a couple of years ago and some images of that book are still haunting me.
> 
> Going back to the task of translating and interpreting, I think we are performing those tasks every single day in our interactions with other people and ourselves. Even countries do it! For instance, we talk about "reading people right or wrong," etc. Moreover, I think we fail miserably at these daily tasks (although some of us are in denial and we believe we are doing a great job) and that's why we get into so much trouble (divorce, wars, etc.)
> 
> I have second thoughts about this whole translation thing. Maybe compared with what I just said, translating Cortázar is a piece of cake! (I don't know what type of smiley to put here so it's up to you to choose one)



This whole translation thing is ....very difficult to do well.
I suppose I should have condensed my comments to the following:
1. Cortázar's writings are sometimes ambiguous and difficult to understand in the original language.
2. That does not imply that his work is more difficult or impossible to translate.
3. The well-translated version of his works *should be* no more and no less difficult to understand than the original.  Translation's purpose is not  to be an 'explicación de texto'.

As to smileys, it would be a most interesting exercise to have each of us 'translate' in a word or short phrase the  'meaning' of each graphic device.

Por ejemplo, si yo veo esta cara    podría 'traducirla' como 'asombrado'
y esta   como 'pensando'

Tú, en cambio, ves   y dices '¡coño! ¡Qué ridículo!
y con esta   pones 'Ahhhhh'

Tendremos que hacer un glosario multilingüe para las diversas interpretaciones de los smileys.

Cuchu


----------



## beatrizg

Lamento intervenir en esta discusion en este punto. 
Se que Rabassa es un gran traductor. Ha hecho magnificas traducciones de Garcia Marquez, entre otros. Pero lo que creo casi imposible, en el caso de Cortazar, es  trasmitir esa calidez que desgarra. 
Por otro lado, me pregunto por que Cortazar no ha logrado ser leido en otros idiomas de  manera semejante a otros escritores latinoamericanos. En Grecia, aunque ha sido traducido, es practicamente un desconocido. 
Hasta aqui mi contribucion a este tema. No soy traductora, soy aficionada -me dedico al cine. 


Respecto a la censura en el foro, seguire observando para tratar de comprender el criterio. No creo que en mi participacion hasta el momento haya abusado de alguna libertad o cruzado alguna linea. El ejemplo de la se•orita interesada en conocer futbolistas no creo que venga al caso. 
Es cierto que tengo preferencias. Pero no las tenemos todos? Admiro el humor inteligente y la irreverencia. No encuentro culturalmente enriquecedor entrar a un thread a alabar el pisco sour, intercambiar recetas de cocina o chistes. Pero si lo es para otros, tampoco creo que deba caer sobre ellos la censura. 
Por eso repito, seguire observando y tal vez llegue a comprender en que consiste lo prohibido. 
Un respetuoso saludo.


----------



## cuchuflete

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Lamento intervenir en esta discusion en este punto.
> Se que Rabassa es un gran traductor. Ha hecho magnificas traducciones de Garcia Marquez, entre otros. Pero lo que creo casi imposible, en el caso de Cortazar, es  trasmitir esa calidez que desgarra.
> Por otro lado, me pregunto por que Cortazar no ha logrado ser leido en otros idiomas de  manera semejante a otros escritores latinoamericanos. En Grecia, aunque ha sido traducido, es practicamente un desconocido.
> Hasta aqui mi contribucion a este tema. No soy traductora, soy aficionada -me dedico al cine.
> 
> 
> Respecto a la censura en el foro, seguire observando para tratar de comprender el criterio. No creo que en mi participacion hasta el momento haya abusado de alguna libertad o cruzado alguna linea. El ejemplo de la se•orita interesada en conocer futbolistas no creo que venga al caso.
> Es cierto que tengo preferencias. Pero no las tenemos todos? Admiro el humor inteligente y la irreverencia. No encuentro culturalmente enriquecedor entrar a un thread a alabar el pisco sour, intercambiar recetas de cocina o chistes. Pero si lo es para otros, tampoco creo que deba caer sobre ellos la censura.
> Por eso repito, seguire observando y tal vez llegue a comprender en que consiste lo prohibido.
> Un respetuoso saludo.



Hola Beatriz,

Con referencia a lo difícil [o hasta imposible] es traducir a Cortázar, estamos de acuerdo que es difícil.  Creo que la prueba la tenemos en Hopscotch/Rayuela.  Como tienes buen dominio del inglés, puedes leer un capítulo (al azar!!) y después releerlo en el texto original, para entonces juzgar la calidad de la traducción.  

Si la gente no aprecia tanto a Cortázar tanto como a García Márquez, puede ser por otros motivos que la calidad de la traducción.  En mi país por ejemplo Carlos Fuentes ha logrado mucho más éxito que José Donoso, aunque los dos son muy buenos novelistas. 

Para con la censura, que sepa yo lo único que queda firmemente proibido son los ataques personales y cualquier actividad comercial.  

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## vic_us

Cuchu, I thought about it and I stick by my original position. _Translation is a goal but not an outcome._ You might try to translate something from Spanish into English or vice versa but that doesn't mean that you have fully or even partially captured its meaning. _Translation is both necessary and evasive. _

I think the Lord did a great job in response to the building of the _*Tower of Babel *_by mankind and only another divine intervention like the one that took place in *Pentecost *can completely bridge the gap between languages. 

By the way, I think it's time to start a thread on the theological possibilities of impossibilities of translation.


----------



## cuchuflete

vic_us said:
			
		

> Cuchu, I thought about it and I stick by my original position. _Translation is a goal but not an outcome._ You might try to translate something from Spanish into English or vice versa but that doesn't mean that you have fully or even partially captured its meaning. _Translation is both necessary and evasive. _
> 
> I think the Lord did a great job in response to the building of the _*Tower of Babel *_by mankind and only another divine intervention like the one that took place in *Pentecost *can completely bridge the gap between languages.
> 
> By the way, I think it's time to start a thread on the theological possibilities of impossibilities of translation.



Vic...you tapdance so well because you have grown accustomed to people shooting at your feet!!  That was not your original position, which was, if I may remind you, to simply agree with everything Beatriz had to say.

Further, and not just to aggravate you, I disagree.  Good translation is not evasive.  It takes what was in the original and transforms it into another set of linguistic symbols....commonly known as words.  The evasiveness of the original should and must reappear in the target language.  It is not created by the translator.

You may do the theological translation thread...I'll stick to the easy stuff, such as the metaphysics of inventing neologisms.
Cuchu


----------



## vic_us

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Vic...you tapdance so well because you have grown accustomed to people shooting at your feet!! That was not your original position, which was, if I may remind you, to simply agree with everything Beatriz had to say.



I definitely agreed with what Beatriz' statement that Cortázar is untranslatable. That was my original position. There were no previous positions. However, that doesn't mean that I agree with everything Beatriz has to say. Just examine our recent exchanges on football.


----------



## cuchuflete

vic_us said:
			
		

> I definitely agreed with what Beatriz' statement that Cortázar is untranslatable. That was my original position. There were no previous positions. However, that doesn't mean that I agree with everything Beatriz has to say. Just examine our recent exchanges on football.



Football?  That is one aspect of local and international culture for which there are only two permisible viewpoints...El Argentino, y

El Argentino en voz muy alta.

I continue to suggest that you read a chapter of Hopscotch, then the corresponding chapter in Rayuela, and then judge whether Don Julio is untranslatable, o sencillamente un genio.

Cuchu.

I grant you this, at least in regard to literature>>  Even the very best translations are but approximations.  Some are exceedingly close, but it's like an asymptote...you never fully arrive.


----------



## vic_us

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Further, and not just to aggravate you, I disagree. Good translation is not evasive. It takes what was in the original and transforms it into another set of linguistic symbols....commonly known as words. The evasiveness of the original should and must reappear in the target language. It is not created by the translator.



Just think about all the filters involved in the process of translation. 

_ First filter_. Cortázar thinks and feels, and translates that into words. 

_ Second filter_. Then, an Argentinean, that is someone who somewhat shares his same background, reads his stuff. The reader reads but also interprets the material. If you ask Argentineans who have read Cortázar to share their take on his work, I don't think you'll find an univocal response. And that's ok. Actually, that's how it should be. Even if Cortázar were alive and we inquired about his intentions on saying this or that, his answer would again go through the same individual filters. 

_ Third filter_. But then someone has the wonderful idea to translate Cortázar into English. So we have someone whose first language isn't Spanish, who might have never visited Argentina or the other places that Cortázar visited, who hasn't spoken with Cortázar because he is dead, and who, at best, might have a great command of both languages and who has read a lot of stuff on him, etc. attempting to translate his work into English. This is the filter I fear the most. For instance, you insist on making sure that the ambiguities should be kept. But again, who decides what is ambiguous and what's not? The translator suddenly becomes Moses, someone who speaks directly with God and conveys us his will. 

_ Fourth filter_. Let's say that the translator succeeds. Then you have English-speaking readers who read Cortázar. But in actuality, they are not reading Cortázar. They are reading what the translator translated. And you are right: it's a new creation. And don't read me wrong: it might be wonderfully written but nonetheless it has gone through several filters. It's a fact. And this not only applies to people who speak other languages. If, for instance, you are someone born and raised in Spain and who commands Castillian, you'll read and interpret Cortázar in a different way than an Argentinean would do. The closer you can get in time and place to an author, the better chances you'll understand what he/she wanted to say. 

Bottom line: a rendering of _Los premios_ into English can be a great book but the author isn't Cortázar but the translator. It's a brand new book and he/she should get all the credit. Cortázar's spirit will remain hidden in his soul and maybe in the minds and hearts of the people he had in mind when he wrote it. As time goes by the chances of misreading and misenterpreting Cortázar grow, even for people who speak Spanish. He is already extremely difficult to grasp. One day he'll become completely inaccesible. But we, arrogantly, will continue to assert that we read Cortázar and fully understand him, even in English.


----------



## beatrizg

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Beatriz,
> 
> Con referencia a lo difícil [o hasta imposible] es traducir a Cortázar, estamos de acuerdo que es difícil. Creo que la prueba la tenemos en Hopscotch/Rayuela. Como tienes buen dominio del inglés, puedes leer un capítulo (al azar!!) y después releerlo en el texto original, para entonces juzgar la calidad de la traducción.
> 
> Si la gente no aprecia tanto a Cortázar tanto como a García Márquez, puede ser por otros motivos que la calidad de la traducción. En mi país por ejemplo Carlos Fuentes ha logrado mucho más éxito que José Donoso, aunque los dos son muy buenos novelistas.
> 
> Para con la censura, que sepa yo lo único que queda firmemente proibido son los ataques personales y cualquier actividad comercial.
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuchu


 
Si encuentro RAYUELA traducido al ingles en las librerias de Atenas, hare el intento de leer algun capitulo. No se si cambiare mi punto de vista. 
Creo que traducir un libro es algo parecido a hacer un remake. Lo que se obtiene es una pelicula distinta. 

Seria interesante tener aqui otras opiniones.


En cuanto al subtema, estimado Cuchu, no se si viste la ceremonia de inauguracion de los juegos olimpicos de Atenas. Ese treceavo dios esta siempre por ahi. Inclusive en este foro de caras mas o menos anonimas, no estan ausentes los amores y los odios. Pero  mientras tanto podemos hablar de palabras, de dudosa poesia, de vinos, de libros, de gramatica y hasta de futbol. 
En esto estamos de acuerdo?


----------



## cuchuflete

Estamos de acuerdo, Beatriz.  Y hasta podemos hablar, como ha hecho la colega ITA, de la importancia cultural de los silencios.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

vic_us said:
			
		

> Just think about all the filters involved in the process of translation.
> 
> _ First filter_. Cortázar thinks and feels, and translates that into words.
> 
> _ Second filter_. Then, an Argentinean, that is someone who somewhat shares his same background, reads his stuff. The reader reads but also interprets the material. If you ask Argentineans who have read Cortázar to share their take on his work, I don't think you'll find an univocal response. And that's ok. Actually, that's how it should be. Even if Cortázar were alive and we inquired about his intentions on saying this or that, his answer would again go through the same individual filters.
> 
> _ Third filter_. But then someone has the wonderful idea to translate Cortázar into English. So we have someone whose first language isn't Spanish, who might have never visited Argentina or the other places that Cortázar visited, who hasn't spoken with Cortázar because he is dead, and who, at best, might have a great command of both languages and who has read a lot of stuff on him, etc. attempting to translate his work into English. This is the filter I fear the most. For instance, you insist on making sure that the ambiguities should be kept. But again, who decides what is ambiguous and what's not? The translator suddenly becomes Moses, someone who speaks directly with God and conveys us his will.
> 
> _ Fourth filter_. Let's say that the translator succeeds. Then you have English-speaking readers who read Cortázar. But in actuality, they are not reading Cortázar. They are reading what the translator translated. And you are right: it's a new creation. And don't read me wrong: it might be wonderfully written but nonetheless it has gone through several filters. It's a fact. And this not only applies to people who speak other languages. If, for instance, you are someone born and raised in Spain and who commands Castillian, you'll read and interpret Cortázar in a different way than an Argentinean would do. The closer you can get in time and place to an author, the better chances you'll understand what he/she wanted to say.
> 
> Bottom line: a rendering of _Los premios_ into English can be a great book but the author isn't Cortázar but the translator. It's a brand new book and he/she should get all the credit. Cortázar's spirit will remain hidden in his soul and maybe in the minds and hearts of the people he had in mind when he wrote it. As time goes by the chances of misreading and misenterpreting Cortázar grow, even for people who speak Spanish. He is already extremely difficult to grasp. One day he'll become completely inaccesible. But we, arrogantly, will continue to assert that we read Cortázar and fully understand him, even in English.




Hello Vic…
I just lost—I’m getting accustomed to a new operating system—a lengthy reply to your very fine essay.  I’ll try to translate (!) from my memories of what I had written to the page.

First, to your potential astonishment, I agree with what you have said here.  Sometimes firmly, others with less enthusiasm, but never did I feel any sense of disagreement as I read your words.  Of course, filtration is going on.
I think it was Picasso who wrote that a work of art—read literature in our case—has many lives:
1. The idea in the head/heart/spirit of the painter before he picks up the brush
2. What he puts on the canvas, as he himself perceives it
3. The painting that is on the canvas => millions of works of art, each one ‘created’ by a viewer who combines the visual stimulous of what he sees, with all the ‘baggage’ he brings with him when he looks at the work.

“Translate” Guernica into a photograph, with all the inherent variables of ink, paper, resolution, size…and you have a new work.  The process continues, with additional filters added along the way.

Back to Cortázar.  The ideal translator would have lived in Paris for so much of his adult life, that on returning to the country of his birth, he would speak his native language with a French accent, just as Cortázar did.  The ideal translator would, of course, have to be a tall man.  (Yes, I know this is absurd, but let’s play along….) Women do not have the same perspective as men, nor do short people perceive the world as tall ones do.  This ideal translator would have to love and know Jazz very well…if not, How could he be sensitive to the nuance of Cortázar’s phrasing.

And on and on………

Now…back to our original point of disagreement: Is Cortázar untranslatable?  You said yes and I said the opposite.  Now that we have clarified what translation is and is not, I remain convinced that he is subject to my notion of good translation:  an asymptotic approximation.  One may get ever closer to an objective, but never arrives!

Cortázar is, in my view, no less translatable than other authors---more difficult than many for sure, because he is so much more challenging to the reader in the original work.   But, again, I cite Borges…no easy writer for most readers.  Borges collaborated with…I think it was Anthony Kerrigan.
They created new works in English based on an attempt to very closely approximate the originals.  I think that is consistent with your view of the translator as a new author.  

Amos Oz works very closely with his English translator also…same method as Borges/Kerrigan..same result.  I don’t know if Gregory Rabassa is still alive, but I used to know him…he was my Professor of Portuguese once…so I’ll try to find out if he lives, and if so, ask him about the degree of collaboration he may have had with  Cortázar. 

This leads me to a new splinter for our conversation…what do literary [NOT professional translators of technical writing] translators think of all of this?
Why don’t we ask a few.  I know some here in the foros.

Enough from me for one post, wouldn’t you say?

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## beatrizg

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Estamos de acuerdo, Beatriz. Y hasta podemos hablar, como ha hecho la colega ITA, de la importancia cultural de los silencios.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Cuchu


 

Lo cual significa, "Mejor vete a hablar sobre Pisco Sour"?


----------



## cuchuflete

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Lo cual significa, "Mejor vete a hablar sobre Pisco Sour"?



Al contrario.  He intentado decir, obviamente con poco éxito, que las discusiones de cultura abarcan muchísimo terreno y que podemos mantener un intercambio interesante sobre muchos temas.

C-

PD- lo del Pisco Sour no me interesa en lo más mínimo...pero para otros tendrá su valor 'intelectual'.


----------



## Graziella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Lamento intervenir en esta discusion en este punto.
> Se que Rabassa es un gran traductor. Ha hecho magnificas traducciones de Garcia Marquez, entre otros. Pero lo que creo casi imposible, en el caso de Cortazar, es  trasmitir esa calidez que desgarra.
> Por otro lado, me pregunto por que Cortazar no ha logrado ser leido en otros idiomas de  manera semejante a otros escritores latinoamericanos. En Grecia, aunque ha sido traducido, es practicamente un desconocido.
> Hasta aqui mi contribucion a este tema. No soy traductora, soy aficionada -me dedico al cine.
> 
> 
> Respecto a la censura en el foro, seguire observando para tratar de comprender el criterio. No creo que en mi participacion hasta el momento haya abusado de alguna libertad o cruzado alguna linea. El ejemplo de la se•orita interesada en conocer futbolistas no creo que venga al caso.
> Es cierto que tengo preferencias. Pero no las tenemos todos? Admiro el humor inteligente y la irreverencia. No encuentro culturalmente enriquecedor entrar a un thread a alabar el pisco sour, intercambiar recetas de cocina o chistes. Pero si lo es para otros, tampoco creo que deba caer sobre ellos la censura.
> Por eso repito, seguire observando y tal vez llegue a comprender en que consiste lo prohibido.
> Un respetuoso saludo.



Beatriz, hermanada en nuestra condición de mujer and the passion about Cortázar, I dare to say "todos somos iguales ante la ley pero algunos son más iguales que otros". Bear that in mind 
However, I don't like football (Not the game itself) since I believe it is a great business for a few, and "Panem et circenses" for the mere mortals (mainly men).
I love cinema and yesterday I enjoyed a wonderful film "Finding Never-Never Land". 
I'm reading now "Octaedro" by Cortázar. I love him.
Greetings from Buenos Aires.


----------



## beatrizg

Que bueno que nos hagas compa•ia, Graziella!!! 
La solidaridad femenina me llena de valor para interrumpir la discusion en la que se han enfrascado estos dos brillantes foristas y decirles que a Cortazar, mas que entenderlo, hay que sentirlo. 
Respecto al cine, el argentino de estos ultimos a•os es muy bueno. Entre otras, me encanto La Cienaga. Hemos organizado dos ciclos de cine argentino.
Has visto la uruguaya Whisky? 
Pido perdon a Cuchuflete por alejarme del tema del thread!!!! No lo hare otra vez.


----------



## Graziella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Que bueno que nos hagas compa•ia, Graziella!!!
> THANK YOU!
> Pido perdon a Cuchuflete por alejarme del tema del thread!!!! No lo hare otra vez.



Now, for fear of being punished, I will not answer your questions here.
But I intend to send you a PM, where all is allowed, even cursing! 
See what a good girl I am. 
Nice to meet you here, really!


----------



## cuchuflete

Graziella said:
			
		

> Now, for fear of being punished, I will not answer your questions here.
> But I intend to send you a PM, where all is allowed, even cursing!
> See what a good girl I am.
> Nice to meet you here, really!



B- ¿Tema? ¿Hemos tenido un tema?   

Graziella, 
Just because you are such a good girl, I'm giving you my autoretrato, for your collection.  Please note the absolute and total lack of resemblance to Julio Cortázar [see...I'm sticking to the theme of this thread!].

Plis..prométeme que no me vas a denunciar a la censura.


----------



## Graziella

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> B- ¿Tema? ¿Hemos tenido un tema?
> 
> Graziella,
> Just because you are such a good girl, I'm giving you my autoretrato, for your collection.  Please note the absolute and total lack of resemblance to Julio Cortázar [see...I'm sticking to the theme of this thread!].
> 
> Plis..prométeme que no me vas a denunciar a la censura.



I'm sorry Moderator
Should I remind you that this IS NOT A CHAT ROOM?


----------



## cuchuflete

Graziella said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Moderator
> Should I remind you that this IS NOT A CHAT ROOM?



I suppose you should.

On a more serious note, should we open a thread about female sexist behavior?  The recent exchange of posts between your esteemed self and Beatriz seems to imply that you have some additional powers of literary appreciation not yet--evolution may yet help us--available to the males of the species.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Graziella

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I suppose you should.
> 
> On a more serious note, should we open a thread about female sexist behavior?  The recent exchange of posts between your esteemed self and Beatriz seems to imply that you have some additional powers of literary appreciation not yet--evolution may yet help us--available to the males of the species.
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuchu



Nothing of a kind, Moderator!

Your humble servant!


----------



## beatrizg

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I suppose you should.
> 
> On a more serious note, should we open a thread about female sexist behavior?  The recent exchange of posts between your esteemed self and Beatriz seems to imply that you have some additional powers of literary appreciation not yet--evolution may yet help us--available to the males of the species.
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuchu



Mira Cuchuflete, yo creo que Graziella me vio un poco acorralada y vino en mi ayuda. Un simple reflejo de solidaridad femenina quizas?  
Yo tan solo quise modestamente sugerir un acercamiento un poco mas visceral a la literatura. A la cortazariana, en particular. Un disparate?

Espero vuestra respuesta -aunque veo que Vic tiene un poco abandonado su thread.


----------



## cuchuflete

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Mira Cuchuflete, yo creo que Graziella me vio un poco acorralada y vino en mi ayuda. Un simple reflejo de solidaridad femenina quizas?
> Yo tan solo quise modestamente sugerir un acercamiento un poco mas visceral a la literatura. A la cortazariana, en particular. Un disparate?
> 
> Espero vuestra respuesta -aunque veo que Vic tiene un poco abandonado su thread.



Estimada colega,
Hace falta recordar que Cortázar dio la luz a un hombre que vomitaba conejos en el ascensor de su bloque de pisos, un hombre que se convirtío en axolotl, un hombre que sacó una foto en el parque...y los sueños..tantos sueños y entresueños en la obra del maestro.  ¿Vamos a denominar la consciencia del sueño como condición femenina?

Me gustaría entender y aprofundizar el concepto del acercamiento visceral a la literatura.  Vosotras me podríais ayudar en ésto, si os dé la santísima.

Con el pelo más o menos intacto,

Cuchu,
Servidor de Vuesas Mercedes


----------



## beatrizg

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Estimada colega,
> Hace falta recordar que Cort?zar dio la luz a un hombre que vomitaba conejos en el ascensor de su bloque de pisos, un hombre que se convirt?o en axolotl, un hombre que sac? una foto en el parque...y los sue?os..tantos sue?os y entresue?os en la obra del maestro.  ?Vamos a denominar la consciencia del sue?o como condici?n femenina?
> 
> Me gustar?a entender y aprofundizar el concepto del acercamiento visceral a la literatura.  Vosotras me podr?ais ayudar en ésto, si os dé la sant?sima.
> 
> Con el pelo m?s o menos intacto,
> 
> Cuchu,
> Servidor de Vuesas Mercedes




Todo lo dicho aqui tiene que ser explicado? Sustentado a espada?
Eres incansable, Cuchu. 
No hay ninguna teoria por detras, solo una pasion inexplicable. Me explico?


----------



## cuchuflete

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Todo lo dicho aqui tiene que ser explicado? Sustentado a espada?
> Eres incansable, Cuchu.
> No hay ninguna teoria por detras, solo una pasion inexplicable. Me explico?



Perfectamente Beatriz, y ha sido un placer tomaros el pelo un poco.
 
El incansable 
C


----------



## vic_us

Che, ¡me ausento por un día y me hacen mierda el thread! Ahora tengo que decirles a mis amigos de Brown que no se den una vuelta por el foro...


----------



## cuchuflete

vic_us said:
			
		

> Che, ¡me ausento por un día y me hacen mierda el thread! Ahora tengo que decirles a mis amigos de Brown que no se den una vuelta por el foro...


Brown?


----------



## beatrizg

vic_us said:
			
		

> Che, ?me ausento por un d?a y me hacen mierda el thread! Ahora tengo que decirles a mis amigos de Brown que no se den una vuelta por el foro...




Desagradecido! 
Me voy a leer  "me cago en la leche" frase favorita de Antonio Alc?ntara.


----------



## Graziella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Todo lo dicho aqui tiene que ser explicado? Sustentado a espada?
> Eres incansable, Cuchu.
> No hay ninguna teoria por detras, solo una pasion inexplicable. Me explico?



Cuchu, Beatriz tiene razón, solo déjate llevar y encontrarás Never-Never Land. I live there... No need to figth. No need to compete. What for?


----------



## cuchuflete

Graziella said:
			
		

> Cuchu, Beatriz tiene razón, solo déjate llevar y encontrarás Never-Never Land. I live there... No need to figth. No need to compete. What for?


  Gracias por el buen consejo Graziella.
Seguro que las damas de Never-never Land dicen pocas palabrotras.  
Cuchu


----------



## beatrizg

Las dicen en el momento indicado y de manera contundente, Cuchu. 
Las dicen en diferentes circustancias, en el auto, en la cama, mientras pelan cebolla, en el estadio y mientras vomitan conejos.


----------



## cuchuflete

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Las dicen en el momento indicado y de manera contundente, Cuchu.
> Las dicen en diferentes circustancias, en el auto, en la cama, mientras pelan cebolla, en el estadio y mientras vomitan conejos.



Por lo que dices, tengo mucho que aprender del Never-never Land.  Parece un sitio o estado de ánimo muy ameno.


----------

